# Solved: Error 113 (net::ERR_SSL_VERSION_OR_CIPHER_MISMATCH): Unknown error.



## tazbabe07

https://game3.pogo.com/room/loading...st=www.pogo.com&game=firstclass2&auto=PlayNow

Error 113 (net::ERR_SSL_VERSION_OR_CIPHER_MISMATCH): Unknown error received when attempting to access the facebook pogo games app on IE 8 and Chrome. I have cleaned the registry, checked my internet settings, rebooted modem and router, running on wifi. I have restored to an earlier time and received the same error. I removed a user about a week ago and uninstalled Citrix client as well as Centurylink Online Securty and have installed McAfee since. and no change in the error. Asked other users on FB and they are not having issues...help pls


----------



## Phantom010

Have you tried *Clearing SSL State* under *Internet Explorer* and *Google Chrome*?


----------



## tazbabe07

Phantom010 said:


> Have you tried *Clearing SSL State* under *Internet Explorer* and *Google Chrome*?


I sure did...I went through this pc with a fine tooth comb...


----------



## Phantom010

If this has just started recently, it might just heal itself. You can try going through a proxy server (with SSL support - hard to find free ones though) until you get a new IP address, perhaps after unplugging router and modem overnight?

However, seems like you've turned on Secure Browsing (HTTPS) in Facebook. You might want to disable that and try your games again.

*Facebook Secure Browsing (HTTPS)*


----------



## tazbabe07

Thank you so much for your help...it was the Facebook setting...all is good now...


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome! :up:

*How to Mark Your Own Thread as "Solved"*


----------

